# Moved down when I wasn't looking, nadired!



## beemartin (Mar 13, 2013)

awesome!! I don't have windows on my warre, I often wish I did though so I could peek without disturbing them too bad!  Not bad at all for 6 weeks!!! I'm at 12 weeks, and added my 4th box 2 weeks ago... I need to get in and see how things are doing, but it's been so rainy down here, I haven't had a chance since then.


----------

